

Touch Trigonometry - a visual representation of the trig functions - redthrowaway
http://www.touchtrigonometry.org/

======
rflrob
Pretty cool!

There's a bug at 315 degrees: cos is listed as -1/sqrt(2), when it should be
+1/sqrt(2).

~~~
redthrowaway
I submitted the bug as feedback. It looks like he hard-coded all of the main
identities, so it's likely a pretty easy fix. Nice catch.

------
xutopia
This is an example of a great tool to complement an already existing
understanding.

As someone who is not trained in Maths I'm confused as to what I'm seeing and
where I should look.

Perhaps there needs to be a toggler for the six things you display. I have the
feeling that if I played with just 2 or 3 of these I'd probably get it faster.

------
mturmon
Really beautiful.

Everyone's a critic, though -- I can't see secant (purple) because it overlaps
the x axis. I wonder if the axis could be in gray?

------
Vivtek
Just recommended this to my wife, a physics instructor at IU East; some of her
local engineering hopefuls are good at tech but definitely fuzzy on math, and
this should help a lot. I love it.

------
anigbrowl
Love this. There used to be an interactive geometry program for Linux called
Dr. Geo - is anyone aware of something similar, preferably on Windows?

~~~
iwwr
There is a nice app called Archimedes Geo 3d:
<http://raumgeometrie.de/drupal/>

It allows you to play with geometrical constructions, intersections etc.

~~~
anigbrowl
Oh, very nice - this is just the kind of thing I was looking for. Mathematica
is more power than I need, and sometimes I just want to explore without
pursuing a solution to any particular problem.

------
CurrentB
Very awesome, I wish I had this when I was taking college math classes.

------
iwwr
Nice, is there something similar for hyperbolic trig?

~~~
redthrowaway
Not sure. I came across this on r/math and figured HN might like it. I just
found the visual correspondence between the unit circle and the resulting
graph to be great.

I sent Matthew Trost, the creator, a comment asking if he could implement cosh
et al. Apparently, he decided to make this after taking Calc II at a community
college and realizing his trig was pretty fuzzy. He's also just learning to
program. Pretty impressive.

<http://www.touchtrigonometry.org/about.html>

------
raffi
This is awesome. I wish there was something like this when I was in school. At
one point I had planned to start a blog showcasing educational hacks like
this. I may have to get that started. This is a wonderful find.

------
TeMPOraL
Awesome! We need more tools such as this one to help people get the feel of
different concepts in mathematics and physics.

------
derleth
Is this not loading for anyone else?

~~~
redthrowaway
Between Reddit and HN frontpages, it could have been /.'d.

